# What's your firearm of choice?



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

What's your firearm of choice? 
If it were a matter of being able to carry anything you legally could carry, during the Deer Gun Season...
What would be your choice? ...and why?

* Shotgun: scoped, open sights, bolt-action, pump, semi-auto, etc.
* Muzzleloader: inline, sidelock, scoped, open sights, etc.
* Handgun: revolver, semi-auto, single-shot, scoped, open sights, etc.

Thank you, Bowhunter57


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

shot gun scoped, semi auto 1100....but only need the first one(slug).....I have the most confidence in it....never hunted with anything else(except use to use a pump), and have killed what I aim at


----------



## nicklesman (Jun 29, 2006)

Last year I purchased a winchester sx3 shotgun I topped it with A nikon slug hunter bdc I will never have to purchase another deer shotgun again. The most accurate shotgun I have ever shot.


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

My 870 wingmaster,hastings paradox barrel,1.75x4 vrbl bushnell scope.It likes the hornady slugs.100 yard gun 3" groups.I bought it new from Kmart on sale for 219.00 added hstng brl ltr.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Savage ML11 muzzleloader, custom .45 barrel, smokeless powder, 195 grain barnes expander, 2700 FPS, under 2" at 200 yds

I hunt pretty open country from ground blinds with good rests and known yardages. I am hunter that grew up with a one shot kind of mentality


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

Most of the time I use my 40 yr old Rem 1100 smoothbore slug barrel open sites its never let me down useing rem sluggers or maybe Ill take my T/C Encore 50 cal 3x9 Bushnell 240 grn xtp bullets but I like the shotgun better


----------



## icefisherman4life (Aug 5, 2007)

Marlin 512 slugmaster. with a simmons scope most accurate slug gun ive ever used.


----------



## Angler ss (May 15, 2008)

TC Oncore inline .50 Cal with Leupold bdc scope. I did deer drives the first few years I hunted. I have found I enjoy stand hunting much more waiting for the one perfect shot instead of chasing them around. For stand hunting the new inlines hold better groups at longer distance and sabot slugs cost to darn much.


----------



## postalhunter1 (Jun 5, 2010)

Thompson Center "Encore pro-hunter" .50 cal muzzleloader with a Leupold Ultimate Slam scope. I shoot 250 grain Hornady SST bullets. One shot, one kill.....


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Walleye 3 (Jul 2, 2005)

Thompson Center Encore for me. I have a Nikon 3x9 BDC muzzle loader scope and shoot 250 grain XTP bullets. Great out to 150 yards but sighted in for 200. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## BuckBlocker (Aug 18, 2012)

Ruger M77 markII laminated stock, stainless barrel, chambered in 30-06. Hand loaded ammo by me, as taught by my brother and hunting partner. Took a huge bull elk at 450 yards in Colorado. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## jrbird (Jan 16, 2011)

TC Pro hunter 50 cal. 3x9 nikon scope. I shoot 200 grain shockwaves with 3/ 50 grain pyrodex pellets. I have never had to track a deer yet shooting this combo. They have either dropped or gone less than 50 yrd's.


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

Archery: 10pt Titan Extreme, replaced a stolen Hunter Turbo extreme in 08, 
since 96 only missed one, a tree limb. Last year got my & the camps
biggest buck 9pt 180lbs
Gun: Dad's Winchester exposed hammer mod.12 12ga. used twice in 03,
downed two for dad.
 Interarms Virginia Dragoon 44mag Leupold 2x scope, got one each time
used.
T/C Omega 50cal. use both gun & mzldr season got a least one every
year since 06.


----------



## ronjuan (Jul 11, 2012)

Ohio;
Benelli SBEII Slug Gun topped with a Nikon 3-9x40 SlugHunter & Burris Speedbead mounted on top of the scope.



In PA & WV;
Remington 700 Mountain Rifle in .270 topped with a Leupold VX-3, 4.5 &#8211; 14 x 40, Obj, CDS


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody (May 27, 2008)

I have a savage 220 bolt action 20 gauge slug gun that is basicly a rifle with a slug barrel. Topped with a Nikon buck masters 3x9 I make them DRT out to 125 yards. I shoot Winchester partition golds out of it.

In states where I can use a proper gun I shoot a marlin 336xlr with a Nikon prostaff and lever revolution bullets. 225 yds and less and I shoot them in the ear.



(I'm joking about head shots, don't get all preachy on me)


----------



## jamesbalog (Jul 6, 2011)

Remington sp-10 magnum. With either 2 or old 2-1/4 ounce slugs.

Never had a deer do anything but fall in its tracks 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

icefisherman4life said:


> Marlin 512 slugmaster. with a simmons scope most accurate slug gun ive ever used.


Funny, I have the EXACT gun.... It's accuracy is unreal! Love it


----------



## black swamp (May 22, 2012)

H R single shot slug gun with 10 gauge barrel with scope horandy rounds heavy to carry around but I absolutely love this gun super accurate this is a 12 gauge


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

CVA Thunderbolt Magnum,3x9 cabelas scope, 2 50gr pellets and 195 hornaday SST...accurate to 200 yds(250 with 3 pellets) but i hunt heavy woods and most shots are 50yds or less.under $400 7 yrs ago and shoots great!!


----------

